# Administrative secrecy



## maxgoof (Nov 2, 2020)

This thread is not about my friends suspension. It's about administrative procedures and secrecy.

Too much of what is done is done in secret. While privacy is important, when administrative action gets hidden along with it, that's just wrong. People can have their accounts closed and locked, and it requires other to raise their voices when an injustice is done.

Even here, discussion of administrative action is stifled, as demonstrated by the previous threat being locked and no further discussion allowed.

I'm risking my account on the forum for this, but damn it, you don't get to get away with saying, "Clients should adjust their submissions as the rules change." Of course they are, but damn it, they cannot read your minds!!! They can't know that things they think pass muster simply don't. ESPECIALLY years down the road.

There should be a time limit for suspensions. You simply can't be expected to be looking over your shoulder wondering if something you've already posted might be flagged by someone who has a vendetta against you and suddenly you can't access your account.

Again, removal and explanation can be done, but suspending someone for something posted YEARS ago is excessive. If you can't catch it within the first few weeks, that's on YOU not them.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Mate, you've already gotten a thread locked down about it. It's just site protocol.

If the rules change about what can and can't be posted on the site, you're right: People don't know what the rules will change to until they're actually changed.

But if all the art posted before changing of rules was still shown, how many complaints do you think the staff would get? It'd be seen as hypocritical and some may even leave the site over it (I know, petty...but it happens).

Like it's been said before, the person can appeal to have their suspension removed and you can submit a ticket to contact a staff member (I'm not one, but just reiterating what a moderator has told you before).


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 2, 2020)

Fa staff consists of volunteers dedicating their free time to help run the site. Even if they had paid staff it would still be impossible for them to review every submission (written or otherwise) without others slipping by. 

Announcements are also made when rules are changed. If the user chooses to leave it up, that means another member of FA can report it as they encounter it.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 2, 2020)

The other thread answered what to do if your account is locked for that reason. 
You need to go Appeal it and say it was an old submission. It is not that hard. You coming here to complain about that not being good enough is not going to get your account opened.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

PonyArtist94 said:


> Fuck fascistic bullshit like this.
> 
> Furries wonder how TRUMP got elected.
> 
> Fascist bullshit like this is how.


Don't get how this is relevant to someone getting suspended for breaking rules they agreed to when they joined the site...

Also, quite likely to get the thread locked down.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 2, 2020)

PonyArtist94 said:


> Fuck fascistic bullshit like this.
> 
> Furries wonder how TRUMP got elected.
> 
> Fascist bullshit like this is how.


How is the admin doing their job fascist?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

PonyArtist94 said:


> Fuck fascistic bullshit like this.
> 
> Furries wonder how TRUMP got elected.
> 
> Fascist bullshit like this is how.


You need to calm down a bit


----------



## Skittles (Nov 2, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> How is the admin doing their job fascist?


Authorities! Apparently a fascist concept -Rolls eyes-


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 2, 2020)

They could use a little bit of transparency.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 2, 2020)

Hitler had a nose. We all have noses too. Therefore we are all Hitler.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> They could use a little bit of transparency.


Hmm. 

Asking members for input/ideas as well maybe?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

contemplationistwolf said:


> Hitler had a nose. We all have noses too. Therefore we are all Hitler.


Except Vuldemort


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Except Vuldemort


Someone took his nose as a kid. Don't blame him. :V


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Except Vuldemort


Yeah! That's one of the few good guys!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Someone took his nose as a kid. Don't blame him. :V


“They took his nose”

“He took their lives”

In theaters this December 

Rated PG13


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Asking members for input/ideas as well maybe?


That would be great, I got the feeling they don't enjoy that when they stopped allowing comments on official journals


----------



## Simo (Nov 2, 2020)

Maybe they should do (fursuited) podcasts of bans and appeals and have it be like Judge Judy.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Asking members for input/ideas as well maybe?


You missed it since it was back in July, but there was a thread on exactly this (that has since been deleted).

Oddly enough the suggestions were mostly “Ban Attaman” and “Let the forum pick their own staff”. Also there was something about Boogaloo, but that’s about the gist of the “Put trust back in FA(F) moderation” suggestions, plus nuking Politics (that one’s already happened, though, so a bit redundant to mention).

There was on-and-off mention of more mods / more active mods, but that seemed to be a dealbreaker for several of the “Pick our own mods” crowd (“We don’t trust FAF staff so we want new mods! But only one or two. In replacement of current mods. Also we choose them. And if there’s more / runoff mods that’s bad.”), which needless to say assured basically nobody for obvious reasons.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 2, 2020)

What is the point of this thread again?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

Simo said:


> Maybe they should do (fursuited) podcasts of bans and appeals and have it be like Judge Judy.


Dunno, SimSim. Having a bunny be a Judge..

As a predator I have my doubts. :V


----------



## Skittles (Nov 2, 2020)

PonyArtist94 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> This is authoritarianism.
> 
> ...


Sit down please. Have some camomile tea.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

PonyArtist94 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> This is authoritarianism.
> 
> ...


You're probably a troll but...eh, whatever. I'm getting this off my chest.

Being told the rules of a website, agreeing to them and then being suspended cos you broke them...is entirely on you. Claiming it's authoritarianism (which you don't know the definition of, since actual authoritarianism is very serious indeed) not only de-values how dangerous the practice actually is, it also makes you look rather stupid.

If the moderators made a mistake, sure, you're well within your right to appeal. In an 'authoritarian' system, you wouldn't even get to flap your tongue, mate. If anything, you're de-valuing the victims of real-world authoritarianism, comparing your insignificant upset to their actual loss of freedom. But I suppose I'm not surprised. You probably called Toys R Us authoritarian cos they wouldn't let you ride the bicycle indoors.

If you want to play by your own rules, kindly go to another site which aligns with your preferences or make your own.

It'd be locked because politics were brought up, not because the admins are biased against you. (And yes, I know I'm contributing to that by responding to your trolling or sheer mis-labelling, but whatever).


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Asking members for input/ideas as well maybe?





Frank Gulotta said:


> They could use a little bit of transparency.



Transparency on what exactly? Not giving sass, genuinely wondering on what exactly.

In this case they are not the affected user. It would cause way more drama if private details about every offending/ user became public.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 2, 2020)

I think a policy that any post that is reported and violated rules which is older than some period of time (6 month? A year?) should just be deleted and that's it. If no one complained about it before, then it wasn't really an issue or wasn't an issue before rules changed. And removing it solves the "bad image" problem.

But this forum is private property, so the owners can do whatever they want with it. It's their right to.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 2, 2020)

Skittles said:


> What is the point of this thread again?


Who cares? Let's have some fun!

Boy, it sure sucks when things don't go our way, right? Everyone who doesn't do what we want/expect is a hypocrite and an evil person. Burn em! Cancel em! They are fascists!


----------



## Skittles (Nov 2, 2020)

-Queen noises-


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Skittles said:


> What is the point of this thread again?


Besides a repeat of a repeat of a repeat of a thread that got locked where an actual admin staff typed out a response that re-iterates what we're saying here?

None whatsoever.

Political derailment is strong, though. It's not like this thread isn't related to that or anything. Nah, we're still all evil bastards and we must go to hell for our crimes.

I thought my only vice was smoking and wearing too much cowhide. Oh well. We live in hope.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 2, 2020)

Alright, what's going on here?
*skims through thread*
Nothing.
Absolutely nothing.

As much as I like there to be transparency in administration, I also don't really give enough of a crap here.
I don't see power abuse here and even though I have had a handful of real disagreements with admin staff in the past, I'm still here and tow the line. (Though I still like stretching the rules once in a while. Keeps em on their toes ;DDD)


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Ovidia Dragoness said:


> I'm going to play devil's advocate here and ask if it's authoritarianism to delete alt-right content? Is that fascism too?


I wouldn't bother asking them. They're either a troll or too busy crying over not being allowed to set trees on fire cos Smokey Bear told them not to have barbecues in the forest.


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 2, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Queen noises-


Off with her head! Down with facisism!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

Skittles said:


> -Queen noises-


A queen is in need of a king though. Or another queen?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

Report this as spam Idgaf this thread is dumb


----------



## Skittles (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> A queen is in need of a king though. Or another queen?


A Queen has no preference since she/he is genderblind.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 92820
> 
> Report this as spam Idgaf this thread is dumb


We need more of these in the world.
*squawk* Dumb thread is dumb *squawk*


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> We need more of these in the world.
> *squawk* Dumb thread is dumb *squawk*






I do be droppin birbs like a pro


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 2, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> View attachment 92822
> 
> I do be droppin birbs like a pro


So bird is the word?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> So bird is the word?


I assume everybody heard


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 2, 2020)

maxgoof said:


> This thread is not about my friends suspension. It's about administrative procedures and secrecy.
> 
> Too much of what is done is done in secret. While privacy is important, when administrative action gets hidden along with it, that's just wrong. People can have their accounts closed and locked, and it requires other to raise their voices when an injustice is done.
> 
> ...


I feel this flew over a lot of heads, but people may want to ask WHAT that content was instead.



			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/protocol-for-suspension.1670853/
		


Reading between the lines, the suspension was a slap on the wrist, all things considered, and you probably shouldn't be advocating for this individual.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

Skittles said:


> A Queen has no preference since she/he is genderblind.


*graciously bows as he tucks his left paw close to his heart and stretches his right paw outwards towards you*

Might I ask thee for thine hand, my love? So that we might rule the galaxy together?


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I feel this flew over a lot of heads, but people may want to ask WHAT that content was instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My god. Logic in the furry fandom. Whatever next?

I'll second this, in all seriousness.


[Nexus] said:


> I assume everybody heard


Everybody's heard that the bird is the word.
Buh-buh-buh bird bird bird, bird is the word.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> My god. Logic in the furry fandom. Whatever next?
> 
> I'll second this, in all seriousness.
> 
> ...


"Max goof". Duh. xD


----------



## Skittles (Nov 2, 2020)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I feel this flew over a lot of heads, but people may want to ask WHAT that content was instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hey Miles! I shall third this. Miles is pretty decent.



Yakamaru said:


> *graciously bows as he tucks his left paw close to his heart and stretches his right paw outwards towards you*
> 
> Might I ask thee for thine hand, my love? So that we might rule the galaxy together?



Oh my! I almost swooned~


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 2, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> My god. Logic in the furry fandom. Whatever next?
> 
> I'll second this, in all seriousness.
> 
> ...


Don’t start you’ll get my boys excit-





Too late


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 2, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> My god. Logic in the furry fandom. Whatever next?
> 
> I'll second this, in all seriousness.


While it may be tempting to spam up a frivolous thread, and yeah they can be annoying, it may be wise to constructively ask why the suspension happened and if the OP's motives are really as pure and plain as stated. 


Skittles said:


> Oh hey Miles! I shall third this. Miles is pretty decent.


Thanks.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> "Max goof". Duh. xD


Hyuk hyuk, hoo hah hoo hah huhhhh.
(Whatever noise goofs make)
Where are all the goof sonas, though? They must be somewhere.



KimberVaile said:


> So bird is the word?


I believe so, yes.
*continues singing and dancing whilst everybody leaves the kitchen*
Everybody's heard about the bird
Don't you know that the bird is the word?



[Nexus] said:


> Don’t start you’ll get my boys excit-
> 
> 
> View attachment 92827
> Too late


Logic activated party parrots.

Directed at the OP: What was the reasoning given for this suspension? I assume artwork posted that goes against rules recently made.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 2, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Oh my! I almost swooned~


Awww. Almost?


----------



## Skittles (Nov 2, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> Awww. Almost?


Mhmm~ The dress cushioned my fall.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 2, 2020)

Rassah said:


> I think a policy that any post that is reported and violated rules which is older than some period of time (6 month? A year?) should just be deleted and that's it. If no one complained about it before, then it wasn't really an issue or wasn't an issue before rules changed. And removing it solves the "bad image" problem.
> 
> But this forum is private property, so the owners can do whatever they want with it. It's their right to.


Just provide another viewpoint, this really shouldn't viewed through correcting a "bad image" or punishing the offender, but protecting the forum and main site community from that offender in the first place. Certain offenses shouldn't have a statute of limitations. 

I don't know you if noticed the context initially, but now you do.


----------



## luffy (Nov 2, 2020)

Please read our Terms of Service (https://www.furaffinity.net/tos) and, again, how we handle escalated offenses (https://www.furaffinity.net/coc#enforcement or https://www.furaffinity.net/aup#enforcement) for more information on how we deal with severe offenses. 

We do have a time period where former infractions fall off and do not count toward future infraction strikes.

I am closing this topic as I have already answered your concerns regarding this twice in two other (now merged) topics.  Do not post about it again, please.

Thank you.


----------

